# Farbwerk Software Problem



## Phillip_Sparky (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mein Farbwerk erhalten und meine RGB-Strips aus dem blauen Möbelhaus dran geklemmt. Soweit alles gut, nur die Farben einzustellen ist ein Problem, da wenn ich Grün einstelle der Strip Blau Leuchtet... Habe mal mehrere Farbkombinationen an allen Ausgängen getestet und das Farbdiagramm in der Software passt leider überhaupt nicht zu der Farbe die wirklich angezeigt wird. Das Farbwerk hat die neuste Software und die Aquasuite ist auch die neuste. Außerdem habe noch die Frage ob man die Ausgänge vielleicht irgendwie mit einer Art makro ein uns aus schalten könnte.

*ZUSATZ:*ist bekannt ob man das Offset der Temperatursensoren noch weiter als 15 ins minus drehen kann? ich brauche mindestens das doppelte damit meine Sensoren die Reelle Temperatur anzeigen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei dem Problem helfen 

Und ist es möglich das Farbwerk über die AquaComputerCmd anzusteuern?


----------



## Deeron (7. Mai 2015)

Erste Vermutung meinerseits: Die Pinbelegung der Stripes stimmt nicht mit dem Farbwerk überein. Farbige LED´s bestehen aus 3 oder 4 einzelnen Dioden. Rot Grün und Blau. Manchmal sind es 4 dann ist die vierte weiß, um ein besseres weiß zu bekommen. Dementsprechend muss jede LED einzeln angesteuert werden um eine Farbmischung zu bekommen.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (7. Mai 2015)

Deeron schrieb:


> Erste Vermutung meinerseits: Die Pinbelegung der Stripes stimmt nicht mit dem Farbwerk überein. Farbige LED´s bestehen aus 3 oder 4 einzelnen Dioden. Rot Grün und Blau. Manchmal sind es 4 dann ist die vierte weiß, um ein besseres weiß zu bekommen. Dementsprechend muss jede LED einzeln angesteuert werden um eine Farbmischung zu bekommen.



Das RGB Prinzip ist mir bekannt  in der Anleitung ist von von Pin1 12V, Pin2 Blau, Pin3, Rot und Pin4 Grün die Rede und genau das Layout haben auch meine Strips.


----------



## Deeron (7. Mai 2015)

Naja, da ich deine Erfahrung nicht kenne, fange ich lieber bei null an  Wenn beide belegungen stimmten, und es ansich auch funktioniert, wird es ein softwareproblem sein. Schonmal einen älteren treiber/Software benutzt? (Ps: Danke dir auch, nach sowas hab ich für meinen Mod gesucht )


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (7. Mai 2015)

Deeron schrieb:


> Naja, da ich deine Erfahrung nicht kenne, fange ich lieber bei null an  Wenn beide belegungen stimmten, und es ansich auch funktioniert, wird es ein softwareproblem sein. Schonmal einen älteren treiber/Software benutzt? (Ps: Danke dir auch, nach sowas hab ich für meinen Mod gesucht )



Da meine Wakü steuerung über die Suite läuft möchte ich die nicht neuinstallieren oder eine ältere Version nutzen (eine ältere ist meines Wissens auch nicht kompatibel).


----------



## SpatteL (8. Mai 2015)

Ich würde die Verdrahtung einfach so ändern, dass es passt.

MfG


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (8. Mai 2015)

Ja das ist mir klar. Das habe ich auch vor wenn mir hier keiner eine alternativ Lösung bieten kann  wäre halt nur schön wenn ich das in der software anpassen könnte.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Mai 2015)

Schreib doch einfach mal "Shoggy" an. Er macht hier den offiziellen Support von Aqua-Computer.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (8. Mai 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal "Shoggy" an. Er macht hier den offiziellen Support von Aqua-Computer.


Danke. Werde ich mal machen


----------



## Shoggy (8. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich recht offensichtlich: deine LED Streifen haben auf jeden Fall die falsche Belegung. Das kannst du nur ändern indem du das Anschlusskabel entsprechend modifizierst. Im farbwerk selbst gibt es keine Möglichkeit.

Die Kanäle lassen sich weder per Makro oder das Command Line Tool steuern.

Das Offset liegt bei maximal +/-15°C und kann nicht erweitert werden.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (8. Mai 2015)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht offensichtlich: deine LED Streifen haben auf jeden Fall die falsche Belegung. Das kannst du nur ändern indem du das Anschlusskabel entsprechend modifizierst. Im farbwerk selbst gibt es keine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Die Kanäle lassen sich weder per Makro oder das Command Line Tool steuern.
> 
> Das Offset liegt bei maximal +/-15°C und kann nicht erweitert werden.



Danke dir. 
Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

